# If I'm allergic to guinea-pigs, what other animals could I be allergic to?



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

hi..^^^^^...im allergic to guinea-pigs so is there a chance i'd be allergic to any other animals like these? which animals?


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Ask you doc to do an allergy check..maybe they can fnd out. Im allergic to cats and some dogs...it sucks. x


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Shouldnt this be posted on a guinea pig forum?


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

Antw23uk said:


> Shouldnt this be posted on a guinea pig forum?


Depends if the OP's feeding guinea pigs to his snakes, really.

I suppose anything rodenty could kick off a reaction - your best bet, as ToxicSiren said, is to check with your doctor.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Antw23uk said:


> Shouldnt this be posted on a guinea pig forum?


 well thers always post about pet mice and rats and non reptile animals


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hamsters? Gerbils? Rats? Cause these are pretty much the same as a guinea pig, but as ToxicSiren said better to check with your doctor.


----------



## Heth (Jan 3, 2009)

My sister is allergic to everything fluffy / hairy... except chinchillas for some reason?! Their hair is more like cotton wool and there are very few people who are allergic to them (virtually none). But far too expensive and cute to be fed to something ;-)


----------



## xKatyMx (Feb 9, 2008)

You Need To Bear In Mind Its The Type Of HAIR That You Will Be Having The Reaction To, Not The Type Of Animal. I'm The Same, Nothing That Is Overly Fluffy Is Fine.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

xKatyMx said:


> You Need To Bear In Mind Its The Type Of HAIR That You Will Be Having The Reaction To, Not The Type Of Animal. I'm The Same, Nothing That Is Overly Fluffy Is Fine.


Actually, most people are allergic to the dander or the saliva of the animal ... for example, I'm allergic to cat dander, so it's unlikely that a hairless cat would make any difference to my allergies.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep...

I'm allergic to anything with fur...

Horses, dogs, cats, rats, rabbits, hamsters, mice, guineas, gerbils etc etc...

As Ssthisto has said, I am also allergic to cat & dog saliva (never had my hand in a horses etc. mouth)... I've had many dogs 'mouthing' my hand gently in the past and I always come up in hives.

I react to the frozen/thawed rats I heat up for my snakes every week...

Also allergic to bird dander/feathers.

It's all a bit of a bugger really...Just as well I'm so into reptiles


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Im pretty sure im allergic to cats so it look slike im on the anti histamines for life coz im not parting with my boy :lol2:


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

Possibly fur? My mom is allergic to all furry animals.


----------



## shortiewba (Jan 27, 2009)

Most usually, hamsters, gerbals, mice...etc small rodents, altough possibly cats and dogs...
Unfortunately my family also suffer this so, i turned to reptiles 
They solve the problem completely :2thumb:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mice, Hampsters, cats. But only the hair and fur. Oh and the sawdust.

Not allergic to spider hairs however, i seem to be fairly resistant to it.


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm allergic to my guinea pigs, but i will not part with them!! haha. well not that allergic, its only when i hold them i itch a little and when i clean them out and theres dust flying everywhere i sneeze.


----------

